# Alternative Brompton brake levers?



## Wobbles (12 Mar 2013)

Hi all!

I'm refurbishing the brakes on my 05 Brompton S bar as they feel like they're made of wood.
My fault as haven't used it regularly for a while & the cables have become slightly rusty.

Anyway........in a fit of frivolity rather than just replace the cables, I've gone and bought a set of the 'sexy' new grey anodised dual pivot calipers as well. 
I wanted to get some of the lovely new ally brake levers to complete the set-up but have been told that they're not available as parts seperately from the bike.......most strange.
So rather than continue with the flexy placcy old style ones, I was wondering whether anyone had ever replaced theirs for more rigid ally ones that are suitable for the Brommie S bars.

Appreciate your help


----------



## seadragonpisces (12 Mar 2013)

I dont suppose it makes much difference whether you have S-bars (flat) or not, but I could be totally wrong.

I had some Avid Speed Dial Ultimate levers on my Mini-Velo (flat bar) and they were ''amazing'' (high quality, light, adjustable, nice size). Not cheap but I know they have other types in the range and something else to consider as an option but I am sure there are loads to choose from.


----------



## mickle (12 Mar 2013)

All Brompton components are available as spare parts. Its a a Brompton USP. So if they're not available right now - im certain that its just a matter of time. 

I want some too!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2013)

Shimano flat bar caliper levers work fine on my S type; though you do have to set them pointing low to not compromise the fold. R440 or R550 or R770 are the numbers.


----------



## Wobbles (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

seadragon - What lovely levers! Bit out of my price range unfortunately. I salute your good taste 

Mickle - Spoke to Brompton and they confirmed they're not available yet and can't say in the near future whether they will be or not. Oh well..... 

Greg - They look great - perfect for me (ie. only £14.99 inc postage from Chain Reaction). I've just ordered some R550s. Thanks mate


----------



## Brommyboy (13 Mar 2013)

http://bikefix.co.uk/shop/index.php...c24bb&get_ol_id=6&get_gl_id=88&get_sgl_id=233
will set out all available Brompton levers
http://www.brompton.co.uk/search?q=brake+levers
will give you more information.


----------



## Wobbles (13 Mar 2013)

Nice one Brommyboy -
Those are the ones - says they're out of stock/expecting March 2013.

Guess I'll wait a bit & use the R550s in the meantime .......

Cheers


----------



## Wobbles (21 Mar 2013)

2371517 said:


> These ones?



Noooooo!!!!

I've just fitted the Shimanos.......haven't even ridden the Brommie yet!

Talk about timing!
Oh well, anyone need a pair of unused R550s? 

Thanks for the info Adrian


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Mar 2013)

2371517 said:


> These ones?


The 2013 ones aint in stock and the old ones are still shite.


----------

